

Blend.io: A Peek Into The Future Of Music Project Collaboration? - akrs
http://www.djtechtools.com/2013/08/15/blend-io-a-peek-into-the-future-of-music-project-collaboration/

======
zeckalpha
What I would love would be a no latency audio chat for jamming, which also
would record each channel.

I'm not sure how to solve the no latency issue. One solution maybe to force
people to use looping, and then delay the other participants by a cycle. (This
wouldn't really work for most song structures, but would for the target market
of Blend.io).

~~~
PabloOsinaga
Yeah, problem with that is that you would only hear what the other people are
playing 1 loop in the future- the whole point about jamming (for me) is to
adapt real time to what others are doing, so you couldn't do that

I started thinking about these problems and the best solution I could come up
with is what we are building now:
[http://getbandhub.com](http://getbandhub.com) which is not live - but async

We have an alpha now (video/demo in the link) an will be releasing a beta in a
few weeks

Would love to hear some feedback

------
Ryanmf
I sort of like the idea of Blend, especially since I'm a Live and Maschine
user primarily, but I'm not sure how I feel about Yet Another Social Network
tacked on to the rest of the product. I get that it helps with discovery of
potential collaborators, but if you already know people you want to work with
and simply need a solution to keep everyone's files up to date, the whole
"cred" thing seems it would just be a distraction.

Bitwig ([http://www.bitwig.com](http://www.bitwig.com)) was founded by a team
of former Ableton developers who aim to offer network collaboration (both
local and remote) natively in their DAW, though that product is still in
private beta at the moment.

------
dannytatom
Useless comment, but I had this exact same idea a while back (was basically
GitHub + SoundCloud, used "resample" instead of "re-pull." I eventually lost
motivation and never got an MVP going, but I'm glad someone has and hope it
takes off, finding people to collab with isn't easy.

------
dmschulman
Blend.io looks like a really promising piece of software. There have been many
attempts at a live collaborative jam software service but this one has come a
long way.

Check out the article to find a free beta code as well and give Blend.io a
test drive

------
thrusong
I'm working on a similar website called
[http://www.thrusong.com](http://www.thrusong.com) that's going to be opening
up for beta in about three weeks.

